# My MAC Collection



## Hikaru-chan (Sep 17, 2005)

This is my collection so far and I've only really been collecting for the last 8 months.
Sorry for the bad picture quality.

Eye shadows, paints, fluidlines,












pigments,






blushers, skinfinishes,






LE palettes,






lipstick,






lipgloss and TLC's,






brushes and eye and lip pencils.


----------



## melony (Sep 17, 2005)

Wowser!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Juneplum (Sep 18, 2005)

WOW! u did all that in 8 months!!!!!!!!! *bows down*


----------



## Joke (Sep 18, 2005)

I love love love it!!!
And also a question: what's that pink/rose pigment 5th in the pigment line?
TIA


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Sep 18, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Joke* 
_I love love love it!!!
And also a question: what's that pink/rose pigment 5th in the pigment line?
TIA_

 
Deckchair.


----------



## user3 (Sep 26, 2005)

Lovely collection!!! Love all the LE palettes!


----------



## peike (Sep 26, 2005)

I want your lipglossees


----------



## Luxurious (Oct 1, 2005)

wow, pretty collection


----------



## mspixieears (Oct 17, 2005)

Wow, that's fantastic. Did you buy the brush set with the case, or did they come separately? It looks really cool.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Oct 17, 2005)

The brushes and the brush wrap were bought separate.


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Oct 19, 2005)

That's pretty damn amazing for 8 months!!!

My collection never grows


----------



## kateisgreat (Oct 22, 2005)

oh oh oh i do love your l/g collection!


----------



## breathless (Oct 23, 2005)

love!


----------



## blueglitter (Jan 7, 2006)

WOW great collection


----------



## LuvBeMac (Jan 7, 2006)

Wow!!i love them and they look tidy


----------



## angelamarie (Jan 7, 2006)

WOW! Great collection! I love all the l/gs!


----------



## angela (Jan 7, 2006)

i love your lipsticks! i'm past my eyeshadow craze now i'm moving on to lipsticks!


----------



## Sarah (Jan 8, 2006)

I love your l/g & l/s collection


----------



## jess98765 (Jan 9, 2006)

wow.................................... amazing!


----------

